# corn beef??????



## sweet5dang (Dec 21, 2006)

Is it safe to feed my dog corn beef. I recently got about 70lbs of corn beef from work for free so wanted to know if I could use it or not. I know corn beef is a little salty, thats why I'm asking others for their opinions. Thanks


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: corned beef??????*

Corned beef is made in a brine, in other words it is WAY TOO SALTY. Use it as a training treat in small quantities occasionally but please do not feed it to your dog in any larger quantities than that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: corned beef??????*

Based on the 1985 nutritional requirements, a dog needs a minimum of 11 mg of Sodium per kg of body weight per day.

So, a 70 pound dog (31.7 kilos) needs roughly 348 mgs of sodium.

According to the USDA nutrient database one OUNCE of corned beef (Beef, cured, corned beef, brisket, raw) has 345 mgs of sodium.

I wouldn't feed it.


----------

